# In einem Video einen Markierungskreis malen



## Schaelle (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
z.Z. schneiden wir in der Schule eine Video für die Schulpage, in dem Video sieht man wie ein Schüler einen anderen im 100m Sprint umreißt, nur leider ist dies klein vonweiten zusehen. Um dies hervorzuheben möchte ich einen Rotenkreis drum machen nur leider weiss ich nicht mit welchem Programm & wie dan das geht. In der Schule haben wir Premiere 6.0, also wen ihr Antworten habt die nur mit anderen kommerziellen Progis funzen, braucht ihr die nicht nennen (trotzdem danke), dann nur andere Möglichkeiten mit Freewareproggis nennen.
Zusammenfassung (Weil ich immer etwas komisch schreibe):
Ich suche eine Möglichkeit etwas zumarkieren (ein Video).
Nur Möglichkeiten mit Premiere 6.0 und/oder mit Freewareproggis nennen.

thx schonmal

mfg Schaelle


----------



## kasper (8. Februar 2004)

Ich habe zwar kein Premiere, aber ich würde es mit der alpha-maske Methode realisieren, weil man es mit jeden anständigen Schnittprogramm machen kann, selbst mit VirtualDub.
1. Als erstes malt man ein Bild mit den roten Kreis und ein Graustufenbild (alpha-maske)  mit einen weissen Kreis. Bei einer alpha-maske ist es nämlich so, dass je dunkler das weiss wird, desto transparenter wird es. Weiss ist 100% sichtbar und Schwarz ist komplett durchsichtig.

2. Das Bild mit den roten Kreis in einer Videospur oberhalb des Sportvideos legen, und die alpha-maske darauf anwenden.


So würde es in der Schnittliste aussehen:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Videospur 2: Bild mit den roten Kreis + alpha-maske
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Videospur 1: Sportvideo
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goela (8. Februar 2004)

So kann es auch in Premiere funktionieren, aber es geht einfacher! Nimm den Titeleditor zum zeichnen des Kreises!

Kleiner Tipp, damit Du den Kreis gleich an der richtigen Stelle und Grösse platzieren kannst!
1. Gewünschten Clip der Szene im Projektfenster doppelklicken -> Clip öffnet sich im Vorschaufenster!
2. Unter Datei - Neu - Titel neuen Titel generieren -> Titelfenster öffnet sich
3. Dann Clip aus Vorschaufenster in Titelfenster ziehen -> Clip ist im Titelfenster sichtbar

So nun kannst Du dort bequem mit der Kreiswerkzeug Deinen Kreis zeichnen in der Grösse und Stelle wo Du es brauchst!

4. Titel speichern
5. Titel auf die Videospur 2 ziehen -> Transparenz wird automatisch gesetzt!


----------



## Schaelle (8. Februar 2004)

hi danke erstmal aber noch 2fragen

1. jetzt ist bei mir, bei dem "Kreis"titel ein Hintergrund, wiebekomme ich den weg?
2. Wie kann ich das "animieren", so das der Kreis um die bewegende Person weiter geht?

mfg Schaelle


----------



## goela (9. Februar 2004)

1. Der Hintergrund wird nicht abgespeichert! Dieser dient legitlich zur Orientierung!
2. Bewegen kannst Du den Kreis einfach mit "Bewegung" - Rechte Maustaste auf Szenenclip - Bewegung!

Die Bewegung musst Du dann mit Keyframes steuern!


----------



## Schaelle (9. Februar 2004)

Hi,
bei mir ist aber ein Hintergrund.
Gibt es zufällig eine Option für sowas?

mfg Schaelle


----------



## goela (9. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, speichert er Dir den Hintergrund, welchen Du in das Titelfenster gezogen hast!

Da gibt es sicherlich eine Option, dass dieser nicht mit abgespeichert wird! Weiss ich aber leider nicht auswendig!


----------



## Schaelle (9. Februar 2004)

Hi,
es speichert nicht das Hintergrundvideo sondern eine Farbe,  die man unter Titelfdensteroptionen einstellen kann, aber leider kann man nciht die Farbe ausstellen.

mfg


----------



## kasper (9. Februar 2004)

Ein Nachtrag zu der Alphamaske Methode.

Man kann auch das Bild+Alphamaske nur so gross wie der Kreis machen, dann kann man es auf den Hintergrundvideo frei animieren.


----------



## goela (9. Februar 2004)

Die Hintergrundfarbe interessiert eigentlich auch gar nicht! Für den Hintergrund gibt es im Editor die Optionen "Opak" und "Transparent".
Zweiteres musst Du einstellen, damit die Hintergrundfarbe verschwindet!


----------



## Schaelle (9. Februar 2004)

Hi,
bei mir gibt es nicht Transparent, nur Opak

mfg schaelle


----------



## goela (9. Februar 2004)

So jetzt bin ich zu Hause und kann Dir besser weiterhelfen!

1. Du hast recht - es gibt bloss "Opak". Wenn Du "Opak" aktivierst, dann ist Dein Hintergrund NICHT transparent. Also "Opak" deaktivieren.

Anleitung:
1. Neuen Titel generieren
2. Rechte Maustaste -> Titelfenster Optionen...
3. Opak deaktivieren
4. Hintergrundfarbe "weiss"
5. Dialog schliessen
6. Kreis oder Text zeichnen und Titel abspeichern
7. Titel bzw. Hintergrundgrafik auf Videospur 2 ziehen

Jetzt müsste es gehen.

Sollte der Kreis oder Text "ausgefranst" sein, so müssen wir noch die Transparenzeinstellung ändern.


----------



## goela (9. Februar 2004)

Transparenz ändern.

Anleitung:
1. Titelclip selektieren
2. Rechte Maustaste -> Video-Optionen... -> Transparenz...
3. Key-Typ "Weisse Alpha-Maske"

Spiel einfach mal mit den verschieden Maskentypen und schau wie sich der Rand des Kreises oder Textes verändert!


----------



## Schaelle (9. Februar 2004)

Danke 
habs geschafft, Thread plz closen


----------



## goela (10. Februar 2004)

Freut mich zu hören!

Übrigens ein Thread wird nicht geschlossen, nur weil das Thema abgehandelt bzw. erledigt scheint. Oftmals ist es so, dass jemand hinterher noch Fragen hat und deshalb bleiben die Threads immer offen!


----------

